# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Replication and CDC working together?

## hellomahesh

Hi

Has anyone faced any issues having both replication and CDC enabled on same tables in the db on SQL Server 2008  environment?

Want to know if there are any weird behavior in case both being working together as there are underlying processes and objects being same.

Thanks

Mahesh

----------


## J013

I have never heard of anything like that, but that is interesting. What kind of issues are you facing? And why do you think it is related to CDC/replication being one the same tables?

I would not think that there would be an issue unless you are having CDC perform data inserts/updates/deletes from the same tables that are in replication as a result of a particular change.

In that scenario depending on how CDC and replication are setup I could see potential setups that could cause continuous data modifications, which would be an issue.

----------


## hellomahesh

I m not facing any issue as such...

I m just checking out if anyone have any similar setup in their environment and have faced any issues having replication and CDC working together.

Thanks

Mahesh

----------

